# My planned Moroccan trip...any thoughts?



## flyingscotsman

Hi All,
The plan is to arrive in Morocco about the 14th Jan and to travel around until about the 22nd of Feb.

I aim to see a good bit of the Country rather than work on my tan on the coast. 

So i'm looking for the heads up from any of you wiser Moroccan adventurers who have the been there,done that, and ticked all the boxes!

In particular being unfamiliar with the roads and weather I'm wondering about how passable the Atlas mountains will be at this time of year?

I plan to go around in a clockwise direction on the basis that if push comes to shove and I'm short of time I'd be able to get back up the coast in a hurry rather than via the in land route.

The outline of my proposed route is as follows, again your thoughts, advice on must sees, avoid etc would be welcomed.

Tangier Med, to Tetouan, to Chefchaouen N13 to Ouazzane cont N13 to Moulay -Idress and Volubilis, down to Meknes then Fez.

From Fez N8 to Ifrane and Azrou cont N13 Midelt and on down to Midelt then Ar-Rachidia down to Erfoud and Erg Chebbi.

Back up N 13 to Ar-Rachidia then west on N 10 to Goulmima and Tinerhir and Gorges du Todra.( Anyone know what the R 702 is like between Erfoud and the N10 ?... It would save a trip back up to Ar-Rachidia if it's ok.)

Continue on N10 to Boumaine Dades and Gorges du Dades then on to Ouarzazate. (Time permitting I may go down N9 to Zagora is it a must see?)

From Ouarzazate up N9 to the Tizi-n-Tichka pass then over and down to Marrakech.

From Maraakech via N8 and R 207 to the coast and Essaouira

Then depending on time left an amble or race up the coast!

Look forward to any comments

Ronnie


----------



## jedi

Addie's blog is well worth a read, Ronnie:

http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco

You've probably looked here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-130.html

Heading that way myself in March so will be interested in your replies.

Jed


----------



## Addie

flyingscotsman said:


> I plan to go around in a clockwise direction on the basis that if push comes to shove and I'm short of time I'd be able to get back up the coast in a hurry rather than via the in land route.


I would recommend doing a anti-clockwise route, since the route you describe is potentially a bit of a baptism of fire for the first time and even us returning in the future would probably want to go anti-clockwise again.

If you head down the coast you can ease yourself into it and potentially have a much more relaxing and enjoyable experience, since your cultural barometer will be all over the place.

I wouldn't want to "get back up the coast in a hurry" as some of the best locations were the coast and I'm not really a 'seaside' person. Moulay Bousselham was breath taking for example.

http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya

Sounds like a very planned trip! 

The only bit I don't think I'd do again was the N2 between Chefchaouen and Targuist, with Bab Berred being the worst bit with people trying to stop us and buy hashish. Each end was fine, Chef is lovely and not to be missed, but Bab is a bad memory. I would think the coast road is now finished perhaps if you wanted to head east anyhow. I might try again just to see if it is always like that, we were told we were going through the day after it had just been cleared of snow (mid March) so they were particularly keen for buyers after being snowed in.

The most consistant normal touristy hassle we found was in Essaouira souk, but less touristy places seemed to be calmer  

I liked everywhere we went pretty much, with no plan and took months to see only part of the country  Many more boxes still to tick!!


----------



## tonka

SNAP.!!
May see you around, we leaving Uk on 9th Jan to be at Algerciras on 15/16 Jan.... Doing much the same, having about a month in Morocco to get a taste. Will start going down the coast first.
Look out for 2 x Autotrail 700's in mini convoy..


----------



## tony_g

Sort of snap. Was originally thinking of just Andalucia from mid-February for a few weeks but seems daft not to cross the water for a first time in Morocco in the van.


----------



## TheBlade

The 702 "shortcut" is an extremely good road. Narrowish in places, but very quiet. No worries.

Would heartily agree about Moulay Bousselem. Take a little boat on the wetlands for a couple of hours. A local boatman called Massoud (?) will probably find you at the little harbour, and he's great.


----------



## makems

SNAP!
Leaving UK 8 Jan to be in Algeciras 15/16 Jan!


----------



## tonka

makems said:


> SNAP!
> Leaving UK 8 Jan to be in Algeciras 15/16 Jan!


Yes, but we going via Dover not into Bilbao, so will be a few days behind you i guess..
Still we can have some FUN once there...


----------



## Annsman

Just be aware the inland routes, especially over the High Atlas Mountains maybe badly affected by snow when you are due to go. We were there in March and the snowploughs we needed to keep the routes open. When it wasn't snowing it was lashing it down! That lasted for a week until we dropped down into the desert.

The evenings are very cold too for walking round the towns, so take a cardy!


----------



## flyingscotsman

Thanks guys for the replies, looks like there will be a few Brits on the road South so I'll keep my eyes open.

Mmmmmm clockwise or anticlockwise that is the question.

It certainly makes sense to go anticlockwise if as Annsman and Grizzleyj said The Atlas roads would be snow bound at that time of year. 

However I would be only be planning to use main crossing routes , would they not be kept clear?

Addie made a good point about the culture shock element and easing myself into it, by taking the coastal (anti clock) route. I'm sure there is a lot of sense in that....I had a day in Tangier, sans motorhome seven years ago and we were gobsmacked, we had gone over on the spur of the moment, hadn't read a thing about the place,.... that truly was a baptisim of fire.

Going down the coast first I wonder if the sites will be pretty full with over winterers? 

Also how much time would I need to leave for the trip back via the inland route.....I know one of these how long is piece of string questions.

What a wonderful life I have, where choosing a clockwise or anticlockwise direction around Morocco is the only major decisions I have to make!! 

Ronnie


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya

The bit I mentioned that was snowed up is I think east of where you said you'll be going. But, of course, it could snow anywhere high up I suppose 

Which bits are you more keen to see? Loiter there on the first leg, then "speed" back? I'm sure you could easily spend 3 days in Chef, a week and more in Fes, 3 days in Volubilis etc etc


----------



## ethnicall

It looks like you plan to do a lot of distance in only a few weeks. Morocco is big, roads (apart from the Motorways) are generally good but quite slow especially getting through towns. We did a similar route on our first trip, in 10 weeks we rarely stayed in the same place for more than 2 nights. We have been for the last five winters and the weather has been variable. Azrou is an important place to get across the mountains, on our third trip in early January the snow barriers were down & we ended up going to Marrakesh & over the tizi n Chika, last year at the end of March coming from Marrakesh we were stuck for the night again in Azrou due to snow & the pass was closed. We were going the other way to Fez but had to follow the snow plough out. 
Some years it was extremely wet with washed away bridges & floods, last year extremely dry but windy & colder.
Every year we stay longer in places we like but on a first trip you always want to keep going to see what comes next. The Motorways are useful, and cheap, if you need to get back in a hurry, just be prepared for Police with radar guns popping out of the bushes in the centre, pedestrians hitching and whole families crossing loaded up with sacks of weeds from the roadsides. 
Wherever you get to you will have a great experience as long as you are prepared for it being a bit different to what you are used to, but nowhere is ever as difficult as you expect it to be & its safe & friendly. We are so lucky that we can travel in our own vehicles with our own comforts and experience such a different place. If only it was so easy carry on & to drive through Algeria, Tunisia, Libya etc.
Enjoy your travels
Mark & Gill


----------



## OurTour

Hi Flying Scotsman

We travelled to Morocco this year at about the same times as your going following the clockwise route (almost identical to your proposed route) and had no problems.

The mountains had snow on them but the roads were clear, although it was cold at night so it's worth taking an electric heater to keep your van warm and save precious gas.

We enjoyed our 'baptism of fire' (as Addy calls it) and much preferred inland to the coast. We only had a month in the country as we bought insurance at the border, so scooted up the coast quite quickly on our way back.

We kept a daily blog while we were there so you can follow our adventure (gps co-ordinates at the start of each post are for the sites we stopped at) - the link below takes you to our night in Lidl car park at Algeciras (all part of the adventure!) and at the bottom of each page is a link to the next post.

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/carlos-lidl-friends-of-the-morocco-bound/

We also posted some videos on our your tube channel as we drove, to give you an idea of what the roads are like.

http://www.youtube.com/user/nc30part

If you've any questions please feel free to drop me an email - there's a link on our site.

Cheers

Julie


----------



## Annsman

Whilst the roads are generally good and in a good state of repair, you have to remember that this is Morocco and not the UK or similar European country. What I mean is that with the best will in the world the road system doesn't have the same back up. They don't use grit or road salt to treat the frozen surfaces. It's ash! Just plain ash from fires and it doesn't have the same melting and grip capacity. Consequently when they do "grit" and fresh snow falls it just covers the ash.

This isn't a criticism of the Moroccan system or meant to imply they don't know what they're doing it's just how it is. They are a poor country and rock salt is mined by hand and used for cooking!

Same goes for the snow ploughs. The roads are cleared but not to the standard of here.

All I can say is just remember, as the Moroccans say when the hook ups on sites are sparking in the rain, the doors are hanging off the taxi as you drive along, the motorway carriageway is blocked with a shepherd taking his sheep the wrong way, "This is AFRICA!" and have a great time.


----------



## tonka

Annsman said:


> All I can say is just remember, as the Moroccans say when the hook ups on sites are sparking in the rain, the doors are hanging off the taxi as you drive along, the motorway carriageway is blocked with a shepherd taking his sheep the wrong way, "This is AFRICA!" and have a great time.


I cant wait.... EXCITED... !!
Told the wife it's all sunshine, beaches and lovely shopping. :lol:


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

In addition to Adam & Sophies Blog and ourtour, get as much advice as you can, including the impressive blog from Catherine and Chris, the Lobsters:

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com...ter/Blog/Entries/2012/1/20_110_Morocco_1.html

As you will realise, they were all in Morocco at the same time, by co-incidence.

P&L


----------



## 79144will

Hello all ,we are going in Sept 2013 so we want plenty of reports as to roads ,routes ,best buy`s and where to get fresh milk, also what the mosquiotos are like,and best repellent ,hope you all have a great time ,regards Liz and Bill


----------



## flyingscotsman

Hi Juli,
Thanks for that link to your blog.
A great story, read up a few days as far as Fes.
A wonderful read having to ration myself it' so good
Really recommend it to outers
Flyingscotsman


----------



## OurTour

Thanks FlyingScotsman

We're in the process of writing a book about our adventure there, but it's very slow going - taken 10 months so far - as we're still on the road with places to see each day (we're heading south in Italy right now), hope to publish it soon - keep you're eyes peeled!  It's a hard life!

We'd followed Adam and Sophie's blog and Catherine and Chris' for ages while we planned our trip, so it was great to finally meet them all, in a country none of us originally planned to go to, but now all want to go back to! 

Julie


----------



## Annsman

79144will, fresh milk can be bought at the supermarkets which are plentiful, and growing more common, although UHT milk, is the most common, being available in all small shops. and fine in your brew.

We didn't have much of a problem with mossies, so any decent repellent will do. There are gzillions of flies though and you will be forever swatting those away. In the souks and markets where they sell cakes and sweets they will be covered with bees and wasps collecting the sugar! 

The roads are quite good. The motorways and really good. Built by French companies and are up to European standards. Where they do fall down is that the motorways are open to animals and pedestrians too! A lot of shepherds seem to use them to herd their flocks along as the hard shoulder verges are excellent grazing areas! The driving is crazy! Speed limits and lane discipline are none existent.


----------



## jedi

Annsman said:


> Speed limits and lane discipline are none existent.


Just like England then :lol:

Seriously, though, keep all this useful information coming. Counting down the weeks to heading there.

Jed


----------



## christine1310

Hi

We were in Morocco this year and just went down the coast and back. We had a great time but don't expect european standards on campsites. If you have Gaslow make sure you top up before you leave Spain.

I have put details of campsites and photos on my website below. 

Christine


----------

